# Non eu citizen with valid eu residence permit to work in germany



## JAEJ (Jun 16, 2017)

Dear Forum, 

I am an Indian citizen with a valid Portuguese Residence card valid until 2020 based on marriage. I am a spouse of a Portuguese national. 

I have been offered a great job in Germany (Hamburg), however, my Portuguese wife is not moving to Germany due to her job back in Portugal. 

Will I be allowed to work in Germany based on my Portuguese Residence Card? What are the necessary steps that I should take? What are the documents that I need to work legally and pay my taxes legally in Germany? How much time does this process might take? 

I am a non-Portuguese speaking person (Beginner level), to find a job in Portugal is very hard and I can't miss this opportunity in Germany for now. Please help me!

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Best regards, 
E


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

JAEJ said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen with a valid Portuguese Residence card valid until 2020 based on marriage. I am a spouse of a Portuguese national.
> 
> ...


A Portuguese residence permit doesn't give you any work rights outside of Portugal.

Since your EEA spouse is not moving with you, you can't rely on EU freedom of movement for your move to Hamburg.

Your employer will have to sponsor you for a German work/residence permit. Are they able and willing to do so? 

Is the job highly skilled?


----------

